

Dance for Kinect-equipped vending machine, get free Coca Cola - valgaze
http://singularityhub.com/2012/10/09/coca-cola-equips-vending-machines-with-kinects-lets-you-dance-for-free-cokes/

======
joshschreuder
Pretty cool idea, might burn off some of the sugar in that Coke before you
drink it too.

